# Get $15 To Vote For in-App Tipping



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

*Take the Survey and Support in-App Tipping!*
This is *real*, not a joke. Get info at: https://uberpeople.net/threads/get-tips-bonus-after-completing-survey.148300/


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Waste of time


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Waste of time


Your choice. $15 for 15 minutes works out to $60 per hour with no deductions for gas, maintenance, etc. I'd like my voice heard, especially on the possibility, however remote, that it may bring about positive change.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll do it, with that money will buy a stun gun for the non tippers


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Jc. said:


> I'll do it, with that money will buy a stun gun for the non tippers


Good choice, but check local laws and be careful not to miss or there might be new tiny holes in your back seat. Pepper spray residue would need to be cleaned off the seats. I wonder if that could be blamed on the PAX for a cleaning reimbursement.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Maven said:


> *Take the Survey and Support in-App Tipping!*
> This is *real*, not a joke. Get info at: https://uberpeople.net/threads/get-tips-bonus-after-completing-survey.148300/


I can also make 80K working from home taking surveys right?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I can also make 80K working from home taking surveys right?


And blogging


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> I can also make 80K working from home taking surveys right?


Only when you add in the income from selling Mary Kay cosmetics, Amway products, drugs, guns, and the occasional nuclear secret to foreign spies while Ubering since there is still no tipping feature in the App.


----------

